# BUCK POLL, whos go the big one so far for 2005



## Gilbster_460 (Oct 22, 2005)

I smoked a nice 8 pointer with a 16" spread and 8" G2's on Friday October 21 2005 with my bow so i want to see who can beat that and produce the biggest deer so far. Just somethign for a little fun so next one you get lets hear all about it and see if someone can beat it.

HERES TO HUNTING!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I passed two 15-16 inch 8 points last night, along with a high 6 point. They have really started to move in the last few days. Still waiting on the big ones to start moving.


----------



## Gilbster_460 (Oct 22, 2005)

cool let us know when you get him! Oh and thanks for dwarfing my deer[/img]  just kidding


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

TTIWWP...........


----------

